# My next "pulling back the publishing veil" stories - this one on "life of copyright"



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 24, 2013)

As some may already know I'm doing "publishing" related posts for Amazing Stories. In them I try to explain some of what I learned about publishing and give my "take" on various aspects in the industry. One thing I was most amazed by is the "length" of publishing contracts. I don't think most are aware of the industry standards so the post released today discusses this important subject

Here is the link


----------

